# PSU temperature



## WojtasRed (Jul 3, 2008)

My PSU gain tempperature about 60C when I`m gaming. Is this normal?


----------



## Silverel (Jul 3, 2008)

PSU's are one of the most durable pieces of equipment in your machine. Rated anywhere between 85-110C for max limit. Generally the more heat they produce, the less efficient they are. 60C at load isn't bad. Not great, but acceptable.


----------



## WojtasRed (Jul 3, 2008)

I`ve Phenom 9850BE / Palit GeForce 8800Gt and Be Quiet 430W. What ya think?


----------



## Silverel (Jul 3, 2008)

Methinks, your PSU is gonna be running near it's max load anyways, so the temperatures are justified.


----------



## WojtasRed (Jul 3, 2008)

Is this dangerous for my stuff?


----------



## Silverel (Jul 3, 2008)

Heh, well. That kinda depends on your definition of dangerous. 
Could it be safer? Yeah, probably.
Could it be worse? Much much worse.

You're around the middle of the pack, and Be Quiet! is a good brand. I wouldn't worry too much about it unless you start having problems. Then it'd be safe to assume you're not getting enough power. 430W isn't gonna get you much headroom, but should be enough for what you have in there.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 3, 2008)

WojtasRed said:


> Is this dangerous for my stuff?



Any chance of letting everyone know what PSU it is ?..  And how your computer been shutting down while gaming ?.

Topically a PSU will shutdown the computer, however it can course information loss on the HDD. My Coolmax would shutdown around that temp and was only rated 25c. Kinda depends on your PSU if it would fry your computer or it's self or even might be just fine.


EDIT: Oops,  As Shadow said below this post  i would not trust a Be Quiet either.


----------



## Silverel (Jul 3, 2008)

WojtasRed said:


> Be Quiet 430W.



I hope you meant 85C 

25C is around 75F...


----------



## Silverel (Jul 3, 2008)

Review on the PSU in question.
http://www.silentpcreview.com/article677-page4.html


----------



## WojtasRed (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks Silverel  BTW I also support Detroit Red Wings


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 3, 2008)

I wouldnt trust a Be Quiet in my rig.. Never heard of that brand. And 430w is kinda pushing it for your specs..


----------



## paybackdaman (Jul 3, 2008)

As he said, Everything should be fine, but if you ever want to SLI or add any extra peripherals you might want to consider bumping up your PSU a few watts. Make sure to spend money on it, though. As they say, the PSU is the most important piece of equipment in your machine. That isn't that hot anyways. =D

I, too, am a Detroit Red Wings fan....Was born in Detroit, and a piece of me is still there...We just need the lions to win something. =(


----------



## Silverel (Jul 3, 2008)

paybackdaman said:


> We just need the lions to win something. =(



Blasphemy! lol... NFLLions
It's a tradition around here to watch them lose.

Winning is for our college teams. MSU/UofM


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 3, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I wouldnt trust a Be Quiet in my rig.. Never heard of that brand. And 430w is kinda pushing it for your specs..



BeQuiet! are a good brand.  They're a European PSU manufacturer (German I think) and they make the quiestest PSUs.  http://www.anandtech.com/casecoolingpsus/showdoc.aspx?i=3231&p=3

I think they're quite good quality PSUs and should do you fine


----------



## AsRock (Jul 3, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> BeQuiet! are a good brand.  They're a European PSU manufacturer (German I think) and they make the quiestest PSUs.  http://www.anandtech.com/casecoolingpsus/showdoc.aspx?i=3231&p=3
> 
> I think they're quite good quality PSUs and should do you fine



quietest PSUs does not really mean good. As it's a very important part of the computer quiet is some thing i except in a PC build any more.  even more so with the temps we get in this house.


----------



## panchoman (Jul 3, 2008)

the temperatures are fine, just remember, the higher the temperature, the less wattage you'll get out of it, if you have a complain with noise or temperature from a psu, just open the top panel, take out the psu fans (most use the regular 3 pin connections, some are soldered though, so check if you need to use a soldering iron) and put in whatever fan you want that'll fit. problem solved


----------



## Silverel (Jul 3, 2008)

... it's pretty good yo.


----------



## WojtasRed (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks again!


----------



## AsRock (Jul 3, 2008)

Silverel said:


> ... it's pretty good yo.



But how are they tested ?..  Are they tested in room temps upto 97f as this is what i think the real test.  And is that a test with the same power supply he owns ?  as the ratings i see there go upto 700w.

When a PSU gets to hot there's a good chance it will not even get 1/2 the power it is rated for.

Best place i seen reviews done are at [H].


----------



## WojtasRed (Aug 24, 2008)

*Power consumption with Phenom*

Tanx!


----------



## jinho11104 (Aug 24, 2008)

Silverel said:


> PSU's are one of the most durable pieces of equipment in your machine. Rated anywhere between 85-110C for max limit. Generally the more heat they produce, the less efficient they are. 60C at load isn't bad. Not great, but acceptable.


i got my silent knight2 seated in a vertically so heat goes up into the psu, i hope its not too much.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 24, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I wouldnt trust a Be Quiet in my rig.. Never heard of that brand. And 430w is kinda pushing it for your specs..



Now he's added his PSU i' thinking the same.  The PSU should not be allowed to get that hot.


----------

